# My VERY NEW Girls!!!



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

*These are my new girls... Ebby and Raven. They are only a week old today. I get to bring them home March 6th... I'm getting daily progress reports and pictures. Its been awesome to watch them grow... and they are growing SOOOOO fast.*
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=72852310&albumID=2443370&imageID=42074529


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cute, wait till you get to see them all fuzzy!!! Have fun!!


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so excited... I just bought their cage. Its too big for them right now so I have to use a smaller one for now. But everything is gonna be all set up by tomorrow sometime. I'm sure I'll have pictures on here of it.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing like preparing early! haha I probally would too. I have found rats to be really amazing pets. Most people would never know how smart, sensitive, and lovable they are. Cant wait to see the cage and the girls once you get them. (Dont forget to post some fuzzy pictures too if you can)


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah... i cant help it. Im so excited. ;D Ive been waiting on these two for a while. I wont buy from out local pet store since I found out they buy from puppy mills.  Being a lover of all animals I wont buy from someone who does that. So I chose to buy from a home bred and raised litter. It just took me a while to find someone close by that had one. Its been about a year and a half I think. So Ive bought stuff for them little by little, made toys for them here and there, and I sew all the cubes and hammocks myself too.... and now I have everything and its been a little easier on the pocket book. ;D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well good luck with them!


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks so much! Heres individual pics of them.

Raven









Ebby


----------



## MissMila (Feb 9, 2009)

They are so cute


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT THEY ARE IDENTICAL TWINS. THE LADY IM GETTING THEM FROM WAS TRYING TO FIND DISTINGUISHING MARKS SO I COULD TELL THEM APART UNTIL THEY'RE PERSONALITIES APART. SHE COULDNT FIND ANY... THEY HAVE MOLES IN THE SAME PLACES AND THEY'RE MARKINGS ARE IDENTICAL... SHOULD MAKE THINGS INTERESTING LOL


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

Found out yesterday that the twins had a sister that they were having a hard time finding a home for... So I decided to take her as well... Cant decide on a name for sure yet though. We are thinking about Daisy or Lilith(lily)... whats your opinion??? Heres a few pics of her.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like Lilith a lot! Thats so sweet you are taking all three. Hopefully once the twins get bigger you will be able to find something to distinguish them haha.


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> I like Lilith a lot! Thats so sweet you are taking all three. Hopefully once the twins get bigger you will be able to find something to distinguish them haha.


Well I couldnt let her go to a home all by herself... and that was really the only other option. Rats are so social, so that wouldnt have been good for her. She would have been so lonely. The only way to tell the difference between the twins is that Raven developed a skin tag on her lip after birth. We called the vet and he isnt concerned. So no worries.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the name Lilith too! She beautiful!


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

Well unfortunately I didnt get to name her lilith... I decided that I wanted to get my husband involved. So I let him name her... he decided he wanted to name her Daisy


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your baby girls are so cute! And hubby did a good job - Daisy is a darling name! Congrats on your new family!


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks so much... im a first time rat mom too so im super excited!!! 15 days and counting!


----------

